# ipad et ipod ne sont plus détectés par iMac



## danar (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Depuis ce matin, l'ipad et l'iphone ne sont plus détectés par itunes. J'ai un iMac récent (à peine une semaine, en remplacement d'un ibook qui a grillé la semaine dernière. J'avais une sauvegarde, le transfert s'est fait correctement, tout se passait bien jusqu'à aujourd'hui. Je ne crois pas avoir fait de manipulation spéciale. 
Quand je connecte l'iphone, ou l'ipad, la recharge se fait, mais il n'apparait pas sur iTunes, ni sur le bureau. J'ai pris une photo avec l'iPhone, là, il a été détecté par iPhoto. 

J'ai tout redémarré, ça ne change rien. 

Quelqu'un aurait une idée, svp ? 
merci d'avance


----------



## danar (2 Décembre 2010)

Une mise à jour de l'iMac vient d'arriver, et qui semble résoudre le problème.


----------

